# HELP Nigerian Dwarf Kid BLOAT



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi. I have a 2 month old nigerian dwarf doeling that has gotten "fat" to where it looks like she wobbles. She is very tiny with a swollen looking belly (both sides). She loves to eat. She is bottle fed twice a day with a small amount of purina goat chow and access to hay. She seams to be happy, but just looks funny. Should I be concerned or anything to watch for? I gave her a little bit of baking soda and warm water with a syrnge, but I was afraid she was having trouble swallowing it... I shot straight water to help wash it down... I started massaging her stomatch over 30 minutes ago.. I think she is enjoying it because she dosent move much while I am doing it. I hear her stomatch swashing, and I believe gas is coming out (at least thats what I think I smell every now and then) I have 2 other kids that are not as swollen, however they are a week older than her. I am going to stop feeding them any types of grain until her stomatch goes down. For now, she will have access to hay, and a bottle with goats milk twice a day. Any recommendations? Thank you!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Fat Nigerian Dwarf Kid*

Is she actually fat or is she bloated looking? When was she last dewormed or treated for cocci?


----------



## Rebel985 (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Fat Nigerian Dwarf Kid*

I personally think she is bloated. I have been massaging her stomatch. I gave her a small amout of baking soda with warm water in a syringe. It seems she like the massaging and I hear her stomtch swashing, and smell gas every now and then.. Her stomatch feels very tight. When I pick her up, she makes a little grunt. She was dewormed when I bought her about 2-1/2 weeks ago. I was giving cocci treatments last week in the water when I had a sick doeling. I will follow up... What are your thoughts?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I recommend getting a fecal on her just in case... A preventative is not good enough... if they come down with the worms or cocci.... stress alone can over populate them real quickly...
What did you give for worms and dosage and how much does she weigh?

what are you feeding her? If she is going out on a lush type pasture...eliminate her time out so she doesn't bloat.... if you do let her out... give her some hay before you let her out... then... only let her out for a couple of hours at a time daily....then increase slowly daily to get her use to it....

You can buy the Gas X people kind ..that looks like tums and give her 1.... along with a vitB complex shot.... massage her left side....get a board and make a plank... so you can elevate her front end up about 12 inches...massage her rumen ....push in with your first ....really work it...she should start belching............after a while... you can walk her around for a while and take her to the plank again..repeat until her tummy goes down.... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

sounds like you are doing good. keep massaging; walk her around. Don't let her go lay down till her belly is back to normal. It is best to do a fecal sample after you get this resolved. eliminate or ration what ever feed caused it


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ray: 
Are you bottle feeding her real milk or a formula? I have heard that some milk replacers have something in them - tallow, I think? - that coats the intestine and causes bloat.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

How is the kid?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is the kid doing today? :hug:


----------

